# Recommended Peptide Vendors in the UK



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone got any recommendations?

@Pscarb I looked at your comparisons - you stick by them now?

I'm going to order a small amount to try then probably make a larger order from Tom


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

comfla said:


> Anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> @Pscarb I looked at your comparisons - you stick by them now?
> 
> I'm going to order a small amount to try then probably make a larger order from Tom


yes mate, i order mainly from Tom but i also still order from pure peptides (just made an order this week of IPAM) they are still as good as i found a year ago....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate, i order mainly from Tom but i also still order from pure peptides (just made an order this week of IPAM) they are still as good as i found a year ago....


Thanks!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep purepeptides are very good even there US ones which are cheaper are also on the mark


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Still using the peps from peptidesuk.com. Seeing really good results! Went up to 2mg boom dose Ipam before bed in a test. Would love to do this more but at that dose it just costs too much.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

purepeptidesuk sick!


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

I use pure peptides too, good service overall.


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

Anyone used purepeptidesuk recently?...


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

pallojaakko said:


> Anyone used purepeptidesuk recently?...


Oh well, after 3 days of ignoring emails i went with uk-peptides.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

pallojaakko said:


> Oh well, after 3 days of ignoring emails i went with uk-peptides.


They replied to me on the same day...

stuff arrived fast and is pretty good


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

comfla said:


> They replied to me on the same day...
> 
> stuff arrived fast and is pretty good


Lucky you :thumb:

Possibly their not that intrested on international customers?...cus my q was about that..


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

pallojaakko said:


> Lucky you :thumb:
> 
> Possibly their not that intrested on international customers?...cus my q was about that..


Finland??

They do have shipping prices on their website ... I don't know man, weird!


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

Now how the hell you figured i'm finnish??? lol:innocent:

Actually though i live in sweden at the moment.

Maybe my posts went straight to junk bin for some reason ...i used safe-mail.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Which one are you using?

https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/

or

*purepeptide*.com/







??


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

gaz_0001 said:


> Which one are you using?
> 
> https://www.purepeptidesuk.com/
> 
> ...


If this was for me then purepeptidesuk.com.

Still can't figure out why no replies, but service i got from uk-peptides had been first class.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pallojaakko said:


> If this was for me then purepeptidesuk.com.
> 
> Still can't figure out why no replies, but service i got from uk-peptides had been first class.


then you have no issue....

purepeptides in my opinion are as good as they where when i did the comparison test last year.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think I will pursue peptides. After some research, it's seems that the vast majority of users can not tell the difference between good peptides and bad peptides.

Also, i did not come accross any solid research that stated what kind of results were obtained in terms of fat loss or muscle growth.

Makes me raise the question-why bother with 3x daily injections or more without noticeable results... Other than better sleep.

I might just hit the sack half hour earlier instead ??


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> then you have no issue....
> 
> purepeptides in my opinion are as good as they where when i did the comparison test last year.


My quoted post ; had=has.

Damn i keep making these silly mistakes... 

So did i understand right uk-peptides should be ok quality wise?

This will be my first run with peptides so i can't compare to others.

Reviews have been good..but you'll never know how trustworthy they are.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I do as I did the comparison test of all the major UK sites, I did not like UK peptides but others do so best thing is to try them yourself if unsure


----------



## Gooseone (Oct 27, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Well I do as I did the comparison test of all the major UK sites, I did not like UK peptides but others do so best thing is to try them yourself if unsure


I have seen this question asked before (i've even registered to ask it again, lol), but in that very informative thread about your comparisons between suppliers,

at first the site was purepeptidesuk.net. This was even confirmed when somebody asked because there was also a .com website. Eventually the .net site went offline with only the .com site

still existing. So can you confirm that the current purepeptides.com site is the actual site you did your review on?

Then you also adressed a similar question in this topic: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/260672-peptidesuk-com-uk-peptides-com.html

Here it appears you mistook the question as being purepeptides vs ukpeptides, while the question was between peptidesuk and uk-peptides, which are two different sites.

To further complicate things, there's also a difference between peptidesuk and peptides-uk.

Thx in advance for any replies.


----------



## Zedd (Oct 25, 2014)

How long did delivery take from PurePeptides? Are they gonna be fine w/o a fridge for 3-4 days?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gooseone said:


> I have seen this question asked before (i've even registered to ask it again, lol), but in that very informative thread about your comparisons between suppliers,
> 
> at first the site was purepeptidesuk.net. This was even confirmed when somebody asked because there was also a .com website. Eventually the .net site went offline with only the .com site
> 
> ...


the pure peptide site is now this https://www.purepeptidesuk.com

as for the peptidesuk question i would not know what they are known as now as i do not use them



Zedd said:


> How long did delivery take from PurePeptides? Are they gonna be fine w/o a fridge for 3-4 days?


when i order they arrive in 2 days at the most, why would it be an issue if it was out of the fridge for 3-4 days?


----------



## pallojaakko (May 1, 2008)

EU shipment took around 4-5 days and my order was out of fridge that time so would it still be ok to use? Yesterday took it out of freezer and it was clumped together like a solid tablet moving around in vial today.

Mixed it with bac water and it went well in so problems there...


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone tried this peptide site? http://www.peptides-uk,com

Usually buy from http://www.peptidesuk,com with great results, but ba Water is always out of stock.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Gooseone said:


> I have seen this question asked before (i've even registered to ask it again, lol), but in that very informative thread about your comparisons between suppliers, at first the site was purepeptidesuk.net. This was even confirmed when somebody asked because there was also a .com website. Eventually the .net site went offline with only the .com site still existing. So can you confirm that the current purepeptides.com site is the actual site you did your review on? Then you also adressed a similar question in this topic: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/260672-peptidesuk-com-uk-peptides-com.html Here it appears you mistook the question as being purepeptides vs ukpeptides, while the question was between peptidesuk and uk-peptides, which are two different sites. To further complicate things, there's also a difference between peptidesuk and peptides-uk. Thx in advance for any replies.


 I believe Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK are the originals. They are the company I have used for a long time now off and on. Used others in the past to see what works best for me but came back to them. I think the other domains similar are just copying them? I wouldn't trust them anyway, its like a shop called ADSA opening next to ASDA haha.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

BFG said:


> Anyone tried this peptide site? http://www.peptides-uk,com Usually buy from http://www.peptidesuk,com with great results, but ba Water is always out of stock.


 Had the same issue mate, said they would send me a free bottle when its back in stock next week


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

LGM said:


> Had the same issue mate, said they would send me a free bottle when its back in stock next week


Ahh should have ordered a couple of days ago then, when they had a 10% discount. Like the peptides from peptidesuk.com Would be great to know what quality to expect from http://www.peptides-uk,com It´s a hit or miss when noone else have tried em..


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

BFG said:


> Ahh should have ordered a couple of days ago then, when they had a 10% discount. Like the peptides from peptidesuk.com Would be great to know what quality to expect from http://www.peptides-uk,com It´s a hit or miss when noone else have tried em..


 What peptides you used from peptidesuk mate? If you like them and want to order again just ask for a free water or discount like I did haha. Love freebies!


----------



## Kall (Jul 3, 2012)

@Pscarb would you care to share Toms website for peptides if you would be so kind


----------

